# What are your favorite apps and games on your Fire TV/Fire TV Stick?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There aren't that many apps available for my Fire TV stick, and prairiesky had a question, too...  Have any of you played around with apps?

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Right now, the two apps I use the most on my Fire TV are Netflix and, for some reason, Galaxy Bowling HD (I'm addicted to the 100-pin game, for some odd reason).


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the stick. My faves are Hulu Plus (tv), Spotify (music), and Lifetime (guilty pleasure). 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I have Fire TV. I mostly use it for Netflix, Hulu Plus, Flixster and Amazon video. But I also love Amazon Music and the Lifetime app.. and YouTube.

I've been looking at The Bridge.. it looks like a neat game, but so far have not played any games on Fire TV.

I wish it had Vudu.


----------

